# ACS skills assessment for BSC Computers with Mathematics and Statistics



## Naga (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi Experts, 

I am new to this forum. I am trying to assess my skills for 189 Skilled Independent visa. 

I have cleared the IELTS (L-7,W-7,R-7,S-7.5) . I have 5.6 yrs of IT Experience.

I am BSC graduate wit Mathematics, Statistics and Computer Science. I have completed my BSC in 2007.

Year 1:
•	Language Paper 1
•	English Paper 1
•	Mathematics 1
• Statistics 1
•	Computer Science 1

Year 2:
•	Language Paper 2
•	English Paper 2
•	Mathematics 2
• Statistics 2
•	Computer Science 2

Year 3 : 
•	Mathematics 3
•	Mathematics 4
• Statistics 3
• Statistics 4
•	Computer Science 3
•	Computer Science 4


Do I qualify as a ICT Major or Minor and will I get all my 5 years of experience assessed? or will it get deducted if my qualification fall under ICT Minor?

I have done my Master in Computer Science which is a part time while I am working. If I use my masters will I loose any experience since I have complete my master in 2010 and mean while started working from 2008. 

Appreciate your inputs and suggestions for getting better ACS results. 

Best Regards,
Naga


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Naga,

Can you share the response you received from ACS, if they have considered your degree as ICT Major/Minor?

Regards
Yogesh


----------



## steverds (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Naga,

Mine was graded as "Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science, Statistics and Mathematics from XXXX University completed XXXX 200X has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing"




Naga said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am trying to assess my skills for 189 Skilled Independent visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Steverds,

Thanks for the quick response. May I know from which university you graduated. 

Regards
Yogesh


----------



## steverds (Feb 24, 2014)

padmayogesh said:


> Hi Steverds,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. May I know from which university you graduated.
> 
> ...


Hi Yogesh,
Its from Mangalore University


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

Steverds,

Are the subjects mentioned in your marks certificate is similar to that of mentioned by Naga? Or detailed with subjects.

I ask this coz, even my certificate contains the same list of subjects as Naga's and your answer would help me to know how many years ACS would deduct as I am planning to apply for System ANalyst code.

Thanks again for your responses

Regards
Yogesh


----------



## steverds (Feb 24, 2014)

padmayogesh said:


> Steverds,
> 
> Are the subjects mentioned in your marks certificate is similar to that of mentioned by Naga? Or detailed with subjects.
> 
> ...


It is the same as mentioned in the first post by Naga. ACS deducted 4 years for me.


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

So, they have assessed you graduation as "Not Closely related to nominated occupation", though your degree was considered as ICT Major.

Was your Job profile same across your career when you applied for assessment. Just trying to understand what made them to deduct 4 years.


Thanks
Yogesh


----------



## steverds (Feb 24, 2014)

padmayogesh said:


> So, they have assessed you graduation as "Not Closely related to nominated occupation", though your degree was considered as ICT Major.
> 
> Was your Job profile same across your career when you applied for assessment. Just trying to understand what made them to deduct 4 years.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

My job occupation was the same from the beginning


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for your prompt responses Steverds.

Actually, you have made my weekend. All the while I was just in a dilemma if ACS would consider my degree as ICT Major or Minor. 

Now I am banking on this ACS guidelines statement as I have 10+ years of work experience.

*Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major

If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history ( whichever provides the earliest skill date ) to meet the suitability criteria.*


----------

